# Leichte Kinderräder von der Stange, incl. Gewichtsangabe/Preis



## Ulmi (28. Dezember 2012)

Seit geraumer Zeit suche ich nach einem leichten  Kindermountainbike für meinen 5-jährigen Sohn. Hierbei fiel mir auf, dass viele Hersteller keine Gewichtsangaben zu ihren Kindermountainbikes machen. Vielleicht wäre das hier ja eine Möglichkeit ein bisserl Licht in´s Dunkel zu bringen und eine Art Datenbank für Kinderbikes einzurichten. Hier sind vor allem Daten von den großen Herstellern gefragt, wenn dann noch ein Schnäppchenpreis dazu kommt umso besser. 
Falls ihr bessere Vorschläge habt zur Gliederung gerne posten. Denke der Vorteil ist a.)keine langen Recherchen nach leichten Kinderbikes von der Stange und b.) eine schnelle Übersicht über den derzeitigen Marktpreis. 
Achso, falls es sowas schon geben sollte, kann man mich gerne verlinken
Ich mach mal den Anfang: 

z.b.

Puky Crusader 24 Zoll, 12,8kg, Preis 299,00 Brüggelmann
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraeder/kinderfahrraeder/puky-crusader-24-21-alu-kinderfahrrad-grauschwarz/332809.html?_cid=21_1_-1_{ifpla:9}{ifpe:8}_188_332809_{creative}_{keyword}

Cube Kid Teamline 24 Zoll, 12,6kg, Preis 359,00 Brüggelmann
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraede...eqrecqid=d161807e-7f56-402a-a143-b8160ca2805d


----------



## Ulmi (28. Dezember 2012)

hier hab ich noch eins gefunden: 

Stevens Kid Sport SL 24 Zoll, 10,0 kg, 399,00 Euro uvp vom Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (28. Dezember 2012)

Um Gottes Willen!

Gib mal in die SUFU MTB Cycletech Mosquito, Islabikes, Kokua Liketobike ein, da wirst du millionenfach bessere finden.

eigentlich ist alles über 10 Kg nicht akzeptabel, das Islabike Bein 20 wiegt unter 8!

Und der preis von Stevens is bei der Aussttuung und dem Gewicht frech.

hier ein paar links, im forum findest du wie gesagt noch Bilder und Bewertungen:

http://www.orbea.com/gb-en/bicycles/#kids
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn20.html
http://www.mtbcycletech.com/core/sh...NERw==&parmz=07621b466eece6d0f72612126e4a8734
http://kellysbike.com/DE/bikes-2013/junior
http://www.cube.eu/kids/

Lass dich von den tuningfreaks hier nicht bequatschen, die klöppeln alles aus carbon und bohren jede schraube hohl.
Ich hab bei meinem Filius lediglich die vielbeschworenen Schwalbe mow joes draufgezogen, dann gings ab ins Gelände!


----------



## schlonser (28. Dezember 2012)

Ups, hab übersehen, daß du 24er suchst. Aber bei den genannten Firmen wirst du auch da fündig.

Schlonser


----------



## Taurus1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Du seit geraumer Zeit suchst, bist Du jetzt hier fÃ¼ndig geworden 
Aber die von Dir geposteten fallen nicht gerade unter die Kategorie "leicht"

Genug Kritik, hier was produktives:

Kaniabike Twentyfour
http://funtrailer.de/shop/de/KANIABIKES/Twentyfour-Blue

8,9 Kg (ohne Pedale), 8fach Schaltung, Starrgabel, 499 â¬ (es gibt ein paar Pulverbeschichtete fÃ¼r 519 â¬)

Oder mit Federgabel das Twentyfour S
9,9 Kg (ohne Pedale), 8fach Schaltung, RST Air 24er Federgabel, 769 â¬

HÃ¶rt sich erstmal teuer an, aber wenig Gewicht kostet nun mal Geld. Verarbeitung und QualitÃ¤t stimmen. Meine Tochter hat das Kaniabike Twenty Tuned, das ist mit seinen 8Kg (Serie, mit Pedalen leichter als Shopangabe gewesen) jeden Cent wert.

Das hat sie Ã¼brigens mit 5 bekommen (KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe 110 cm), ein 24er wird fÃ¼r deinen 5jÃ¤hrigen mit Sicherheit zu groÃ sein.

Falls Du eine Auswahl an 20Zoll-RÃ¤dern suchst, schau mal in den Kania Twenty-Thread, da habe ich ein paar leichte 20 ZÃ¶ller mÃ¶glichst objektiv verglichen und mich dann fÃ¼r das Kania entschieden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=597963


----------



## Ulmi (29. Dezember 2012)

klaro hab ich mich mit Kania/Isla und den anderen Leichtbikes schon befasst, hab mir halt gedacht vielleicht findet man irgendwo die goldene Mitte (die es wahrscheinlich nicht gibt..)
Das Problem bei den ganz leichten, man findet sie so gut wie gar nicht irgendwo gebraucht.
Stevens...mmh, wiegt 1 kg mehr als das Kania (mit Pedale?!) und kostet 120 Euro weniger..warum ist das dann frech?!
Sollte mein Sohn so weiterwachsen wie bisher, dann isser bestimmt im Mai zu seinem 6 Geburtstag 135cm groß, da fang ich mit 20 Zoll nicht mehr an ;-), dass könnte dann eher für die Tochter wieder interessant werden. 
Außerdem bin ich sehr kritikfähig, im Gegenteil, bin für jede konstruktive Kritik dankbar ;-)


----------



## Taurus1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hab gerade woanders gelesen, das dein Sohnemann schon 1,30 groß ist (womit fütterst du ihn?  )
Dann macht 24er wahrscheinlich tatsächlich schon Sinn.

Das Stevens kenne ich nicht, kann ich nix zu sagen.


----------



## Ulmi (29. Dezember 2012)

@_Taurus_   sodele, hab mich durch deinen Thread durchgelesen, macht ja schon Laune auf Kania Bikes, mein nächster Vertragshändler wäre in Metzingen werde da mal die Tage anrufen und nachfragen ob er welche da hat. 

Das Stevens 24 Sport SL hatte ich auf meinem neuem Beitrag verlinkt. Ist mit Pedale bei 10kg angegeben...aber das hier ist ne Kania "Tuning" Seite und soll es auch bleiben ;-)
PS: Das 20 Zoll Stevens ist mit 9.1 angegeben.


----------



## Taurus1 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe den Preis fürs Kania Twentyfour falsch angegeben. 499 statt 519 Euro. Im Moment gibt es welche mit Pulverbeschichtung, statt Lack, diese kosten dann 519 Euro.

Das Forum ist eher Islabike Land, ich bin einer der wenigen Kania-Fans, zumindest was 20er und 24er angeht. Kleinere gibt es bei Kaniabikes (noch) nicht.
Aber jeder kann ja seine Vorlieben äußern, solange die anderen nicht 'runtergemacht werden.

Habe mir gerade das 24er Stevens angeschaut, der Preis ist doch OK. Ob einem die 100 Euro Aufpreis für 1 Kg weniger Gewicht beim Kania oder Isla wert sind, muß dann jeder selbst entscheiden.

Interessant ist, das laut Homepage  das 20er und 24er den gleichen Preis haben.


----------



## Y_G (31. Dezember 2012)

Die frage ist natürlich auch wieder ob das angegebene gewicht stimmt. Bei Kania und isla wissen wir hier ja recht genau was die so wiegen.


----------



## Taurus1 (31. Dezember 2012)

Davon gehe ich einfach mal aus, bis einer was anderes schreibt. Stevens ist ja jetzt auch nicht irgendeine kleine Klitsche, die die Gewichte übern Daumen peilt. Oder sind die für ungenaue Angaben bekannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (2. Januar 2013)

Sollte nichts gegen die Marke sein. Ist halt nuroft so, dass die Hersteller versuchen das sooptimal wie möglich anzugeben...


----------



## Svensaar30 (5. Januar 2013)

Meine Tochter fährt momentan ein mtb cycletech Moskito in 20 Zoll
Das wiegt 7,8 kg
Suche auch ein sehr leichtes 24 Zoll für nächstes Jahr
Evtl selber bauen ? 
Gruß Sven


----------



## Ulmi (5. Januar 2013)

ey ich werd noch wahnsinnig, die Hersteller trauen sich bei Kinderrädern echt nicht die Gewichte dazu zuschreiben. 
Wer kennt das Gewicht von Specialized Hotrock 24 Zoll?!

Da schmeiß ich nochmal ein Pfund in die Waagschale;-)
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Kid-240_id_18584_.htm

der Preis ist heiß, da hat man noch genügend Geld für Optimierungen

wobei ich komisch finde, dass das Gewicht beim 26 mit 12,6kg genau gleich angegeben ist wie beim 24er......
der Preis ist fast Identisch....

Werd die Woche wohl mal beim örtlichen Stevens Händler mit ner Personenwaage aufkreuzen und das Stevens Kid wiegen. Kann man ja fast kaum glauben, dass das 24 nur 10kg wiegen soll (das nur bezieht sich im Vergleich zu anderen namhaften Herstellern wie Scott/Cube etc.....)


----------



## Taurus1 (5. Januar 2013)

Ds Radon ist günstig. Oder billig, je nach Sichtweise. 
Federgabel und Mehrfachkurbel sind halt meist die Übeltäter.
So auch bei dem Radon. Billige 3fachkurbel und Stahlfedergabel bringen locker 2,5 - 3,5Kg Übergewicht.
Ob am 24er eine 3fachkurbel wirklich gebraucht wird? Dann lieber 1x10 mit 11-36er Ritzel. 
Das würde dann ordentlich gewicht sparen. Dazu die RST First Air 24er bringt auch nochmal geschätzt ein halbes Kg. Kosten geschätzt 400-500 Euro zusammen.
Wenn man leicht will, wird es nunmal teurer. Billig kaufen mit dem Ziel, selbst Gewicht einzusparen, ist hinterher immer teurer und befriedigt höchstens den eigenen Basteltrieb. Das Radon auf 10Kg zu bringen, dürfte fast unmöglich oder unbezahlbar werden.
Da finde ich das 24er Stevens besser. Keine Federgabel, einfach Kurbel (glaube ich), dafür nur 10Kg. Evtl. Schaltung verbessern, Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau. Das wären sinnvolle Verbesserungen für überschaubares Geld und man landet bei ca. 9,5 Kg


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (5. Januar 2013)

Cannondale Gewichtsangabe für die Kinderräder:

kids 16" Trail, Boys 1 Speed 8.6
kids 16" Trail, Girls 1 Speed 8.6
kids 20" Trail, Boys 1 Speed 9.6 -> nachgewogen 9,73kg
kids 20" Trail, Girls 1 Speed 9.6
kids 20" Trail, Boys 6 Speed 10.6 -> nachgewogen 10,57kg
kids 20" Trail, Girls 6 Speed 10.6
kids 20" Street, Boys 6 Speed 9.4
kids 20" Street, Girls 6 Speed 9.4
Kids 24" Trail, Boys 7 Speed 11.6
Kids 24" Trail, Girls 7 Speed 11.6
Kids 24" Street, Boys 21 Speed 11.1
Kids 24" Street Girls 21 Speed 11.1
Kids 24" Race, Boys 21 Speed 12.0 -> nachgewogen 11,84kg
Kids 24" Race, Girls 21 Speed 12.0


----------



## Toni172 (5. Januar 2013)

hi,
kannst Du was zu dem Lieferfähigkeiten der 24" Cannondale bike sagen?
Speziell das Kids 24" Race, Boys 21 Speed.
http://www.cannondale.com/deu/2013/bikes/kids/boys/race/24-m-race-l-gloss-black

Ist das Gewicht mit Pedalen? Bei Kinderrädern wird ja gerne mit Pedale gewogen.

Gruss Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (5. Januar 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hi,
> kannst Du was zu dem Lieferfähigkeiten der 24" Cannondale bike sagen?
> Speziell das Kids 24" Race, Boys 21 Speed.
> http://www.cannondale.com/deu/2013/bikes/kids/boys/race/24-m-race-l-gloss-black
> ...



20 und 24" habe ich lagernd. wie ansonsten die verfügbarkeit ist kann ich nicht sagen.

die von mir gewogenen gewichte sind mit pedale, also fahrfertig gewogen.


----------



## Toni172 (6. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Info.

Hast Du Infos was der Rahmen alleine wiegt. Also Rahmen, Schaltauge und Steuersatz.
Ich würde gerne das Cannondale als Grundlage für ein Tuningprojekt nehmen.
Meinst Du das Sub 9,0 Kg mit Starrgabel bzw. Sub 10kg mit der original Federgabel machbar ist?
Die Laufräder habe ich am Freitag schon aufgebaut. Einen eigenen Tuningbeitrag werde ich noch aufmachen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. Januar 2013)

habe es nicht zerlegt, und auch nicht vor eines zu zerlegen.
als basis für ein leichtes rad ist der rahmen nicht schlecht.
mit disc oder v-brake?

habe ja auch grad n 24" projekt wieder am laufen, aber mit bekannten komponenten!;-)



Toni172 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Hast Du Infos was der Rahmen alleine wiegt. Also Rahmen, Schaltauge und Steuersatz.
> Ich würde gerne das Cannondale als Grundlage für ein Tuningprojekt nehmen.
> ...


----------



## Toni172 (6. Januar 2013)

das ganze mit Disc.

Die Auswahl an "schönen" 24" Rahmen mit Discaufnahme ist nicht gerade groß.

Da fällt mir nur Speci Hotrock und das Cannondale ein. Und da der Papa ein Flash 29er fährt liegt das Cannondale bei meinem Sohn ganz oben auf der Wunschliste.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. Januar 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> das ganze mit Disc.
> 
> Die Auswahl an "schönen" 24" Rahmen mit Discaufnahme ist nicht gerade groß.
> 
> Da fällt mir nur Speci Hotrock und das Cannondale ein. Und da der Papa ein Flash 29er fährt liegt das Cannondale bei meinem Sohn ganz oben auf der Wunschliste.



ja das stimmt, mit disc gibt es nicht allzuviele.

wenn dann sollte man einer marke treu bleiben!;-)


----------



## Taurus1 (6. Januar 2013)

@Toni172

Was ist den mit dem Rahmenset vom Kaniabike Twentyfour als Basis für ein Leichtbauprojekt? Kostet 290  mit Starrgabel und 450  mit der RST First Air 24. Die fertigen Serienbikes liegen bei 8,9 (starr) bzw. 9,9 Kg (mit Federgabel).

Die Gewichte der Sets kann man bestimmt telefonisch oder per Mail erfragen, der Herr Fischer ist in der Regeln hilfsbereit.

Discaufnahme am Rahmen ist, glaube ich, vorhanden.

Im Thread "Erfahrungen mit Kaniabikes" hat einer das alte, 700 Gramm schwerere Modell auf schlanke 8,34 Kg gebracht, dann sollte das mit dem aktuellen Modell unter 8 Kg (Starrgabel) möglich sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10036556&postcount=83


----------



## Ulmi (10. Januar 2013)

sodele, war gestern beim stevens Händler ums Eck und hab mir die 24 Zoll Räder, oder besser gesagt, dass einzige 24 Zoll Rad was er da hatte, angeschaut. 
Dabei handelte es sich um das grüne Kid Sport. Da ich dem Händler sagte, dass im Forum bedenken wegen der Richtigkeit der Gewichtsangaben bestehen, hat er ne Waage geholt und siehe da, das Rad wog aufs Gramm genau 11,5 kg!!! So wie im Prospekt angegeben (Preis ist uvp 359 Euro). 
Das blaue Kid Sport SL (SL steht für superlight) wiegt 10kg und wenn man sieht was dort verbaut ist, kann man auch mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass die Angabe stimmt. Leider hatte er keines da.....Das SL kostet 399 Euro. Da geb ich gerne 50 Euro für 1,5kg Gewichtsersparniss aus ;-)


----------



## Svensaar30 (10. Januar 2013)

Was für hochwertige leichte Bikes gibt sein 24 Zoll ?


----------



## Toni172 (10. Januar 2013)

@Taurus1
Kania Bike war eine Option. Aber ich möchte doch lieber meinen Local Dealer unterstützen.
Es wird doch eine Cannondale "Kids 24" Race, Boys 21 Speed".

Muss ich halt noch etwas warten bis das Bike kommt.
In der Zwischenzeit mache ich ein neues Thema auf, wo ich den Aufbau dokumentiere.


----------



## Ertlif (12. Januar 2013)

hi,

möchte mich einschalten, habe auch mittlerweile lange gesucht und noch nichts Endgültiges gefunden.

Meine optimale Ausstattung für ein 24 Zoll Hardtail
- Schaltung Shimano wegen Verfügbarkeit
- Scheibenbremsen, möglichst auch shimano
- luftfedergabel
- 2 fach Kurbel vorne
- hinten 9fach, besser Standard 10 fach
- Gesamtgewicht bis 11kg, besser 10kg
- Reifen bis 2,35, tubeless

Kostet was, klar.

Würde mich gerne wegen Aufbau abstimmen, vielleicht gibt es Übereinstimmungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (12. Januar 2013)

@Ertlif: Rahmen kaufen und selber aufbauen ... glaube nicht das es mit den Anforderungen etwas von der Stange gibt.


----------

